# convert pin type saw to plain end blades



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all
My friend gave me what looks to be an almost new Craftsman scroll saw. My old saw which died had 5" plain blades and I have several on hand The only thing I see wrong is it only accepts the pin type 5" blades. What would you recommend sticking with pin blades or using an adapter. If I go with an adapter which one is best? 
Thanks
Roxanne


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Roxanne
I prefer pin-less blades. They require smaller access holes and you can get them in sizes in not available with pinned blades. I am not aware of any adapters, but all my saws took both styles. Did you get the owners manual with the saw? If not you can search for it on craftsman's site. This should help overall with the saw.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got a saw for Christmas and haven't really used it yet. It did come with an adaptor for the blades without pins.
It is a Rockwell and they may sell the adaptor alone.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If I had it to do over again I would go with the pin type. The reason is that it is impossible for the blade to slip out which is not the case with the pinless type. Yes the hole has to be made larger but unless you do that type of work often it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Might try here...

Scroll Saw Retrofit Items


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

mgmine said:


> If I had it to do over again I would go with the pin type. The reason is that it is impossible for the blade to slip out which is not the case with the pinless type. Yes the hole has to be made larger but unless you do that type of work often it shouldn't be a problem.


Properly installed/tightened blades should not slip! Anything else that will cause a pinless blade to pull out will probably break a pinned blade!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My Craftsman scroll saw is probably close to 20 years old now. It will take pin or pinless blades, so I'm surprised your's won't. But all I use are the pinned blades, much less of a pain to use, and I don't cut any small holes anyway - and on the very few occassions I do cut holes, I just cut in from the side, do the hole, and back out.


----------

